# dont stroke the crocs



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this chap paid a high price

Eight crocs rip drunk to shreds | The Sun |News


----------



## tomi_j (Apr 13, 2007)

ouch!


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

lmao ohwell!...nem mind!


----------



## ukboaconstrictors (Aug 9, 2008)

one less drunken bum to worry about least he went to a gd cause not letting them starve 


luke


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

That's pretty bad! Can you imagine taking your kids on holiday to a wildlife park and seeing that?

The fact that the crocs could grab him is surely not right, I know it says he leant in to stroke it, but that's not leaping a fence to get into the enclosure or falling in or anything.. drunk, stupid, stoned.. a teenager... what difference does it make, there should still be some safety measures? I'm sure no one deserves to die like that and no one deserves to see someone die like that either.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Eeeeewww... nasty. How on earth did he get that close to them?
Fi


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

thats horriable. drunk or not there should still have been some safty precortions other then a barrior people can lean over. 

Anyone got any more news on it as it is the sun so is prob all wrong.


----------



## ukboaconstrictors (Aug 9, 2008)

they are natural over there so there is no reason for them to have proper safty mesures

luke


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Theres always one pri*k who gives the animals a bad name...

Agreed he shouldnt of been able to get that close, but hes still a kn*b and deserves no sympathy..

The Sun doesnt help matters either


"Savage Crocs" 

:bash:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> Theres always one pri*k who gives the animals a bad name...
> 
> Agreed he shouldnt of been able to get that close, but hes still a kn*b and deserves no sympathy..
> 
> ...


 
eight crocodiles ripping someone to shreds - kind of the epitemy of savage i would of thought


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

not surprised there was nothing left to identify him! still a bit of a d**k head for trying to stroke him!


----------



## Shey (Mar 24, 2008)

:eek4:
stupid drunk.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*croc*

what an idiot what did he think was going to happen the croc sit there and be stroked like a dog. i hate it when things like this happens as usually they have to capture and kill the croc but hopefully they didnt have to do this as lots attacked him. sad though as they said it must have been a painfully death.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Well that's one way to clean up the gene pool!


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

why do people do that kinda stuff......always touching!!! i must say thats prolly not the wisest thing anyone has ever done.
i love crocs BUT you wouldnt see me leaning in over them haha i respect the WAY too much to give them the chance to eat me!!

i AM going to work with crocs over in india for the summer next year, at least now il know not to be stupid and lean over any barriers...........THANKS DRUNKEN MEXICAN!!!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

to be honest, i dont feel sorry for him even though i think they should have better saftey measures but yeh i feel more sorry for the people who had to watch it, especially the younger generation!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

And for this years Darwin Nominations...............


----------



## Georgieboy (Jan 3, 2008)

SiUK said:


> this chap paid a high price
> 
> Eight crocs rip drunk to shreds | The Sun |News


 My mum always told me that alcohol and crocadilians donk mix lol


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

It takes stupidity to a whole new level.

Like the family who got out of their car in my local safari park. They stopped for a picnic....in the lion enclosure. It made the news a few years ago.

Doh.


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

serves the idiot right, what in gods name did he think would happen theyd come over like a little kitty cat and start purring ???


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Akro said:


> THANKS DRUNKEN MEXICAN!!!


who said he was a mexican? all it said was that it was in a mexican sanctuary, could have easily been from anywhere in the world. plus they never had any remains to id him.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

must have been one of thoes moments:
wet paint--- is it? oh yeah it is!
don't touch the red button!--why not? oh the alarms go off.
don't touch or stroke the croc--why not? oh sharpe teeth?

when will people learn?


----------



## Smorf (Dec 19, 2007)

evilchild said:


> when will people learn?


When they are inside the belly of a crocodile?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

They were just doing what they were designed to do....survival of the fittest..... Must have been Morlets crocs...


----------



## grimmec (Jul 23, 2008)

lol, it said 'he must have suffered horribly' well if he was drunk enough to try and stroke a croc, then i doubt he felt a thing!!:lol2:


----------



## sadie1984 (Sep 1, 2008)

unbelivable, how does one guy end up in the presence of 8 crocs??


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

sadie1984 said:


> unbelivable, how does one guy end up in the presence of 8 crocs??


Maybe the drunk thingy had a part in it!:devil:


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

i bet that sobered him up. lol


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

diverfi said:


> Eeeeewww... nasty. How on earth did he get that close to them?
> Fi


 
I went to a Crocodile farm in Cuba a few years back & they had bridges going over the pools they were in & the wood wasn't that secure! I think the health & safety aspect isn't as strict abroad.

























It was frightening how far they could push themselves out of the water to grab food.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I liked this comment:

I thought it was dangerous enough to try and stroke the wife after getting home from the pub!

posted by: KentuckyBrit


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> I liked this comment:
> 
> I thought it was dangerous enough to try and stroke the wife after getting home from the pub!
> 
> posted by: KentuckyBrit


that made me :lol2: too , 
think its a bit harsh to say it serves him right and call him names ect i bet everyone has done some stupid things when drunk getting ripped apart by 8 crocs is a nasty way to check out wouldnt wish that on anyone even if they was drunk and stupid


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

I looked up the lake this happened at in Mexico on Google Earth and its incredible. It's like a lake in a typical park in the middle of a city in Mexico. And the Croc's are huge!! I cant quite be sure as to what species they'd be though... I guess their American Crocodiles... They're certainly not Gators or Caiman.

PIC:


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

would dread to think this would happen to anyone, but still should of not been able to get close enough to these potential man eating mahines !!


----------

